# Stream with AV receiver



## BigC (Apr 27, 2020)

Good afternoon.

I've plugged my directly into my AV Receiver. When I turn off the Stream, my AV receiver turns off and so does my TV, but then my TV comes back on, shows the stream home screen, but the AV receiver stays off. How do I set it up to stop the TV from turning back on until i "turn on" the Strea


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Wrong Stream forum. See: TiVo Stream 4K


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Ever since they introduced the Roamio OTA, TiVo has not been good with branding their products in a way that brings clarity to each product and its features and specs.


----------

